# Marijuana Prices/Weights



## Vincent16 (Oct 24, 2005)

Ok i'm relatively new to smoking, however i'm curous to the prices of pot. I want to know the prices for good bud, mids, and regs, and how much each thing should weigh out to. And if i don't have a scale, how can I tell if im getting skimped or not?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Oct 24, 2005)

Prices depend of where you live and what time of year it is.
Nov. & Dec. are the best times to buy weed, after the years outdoor harvest is dried & cured.
The market becomes glutted at that time. Weed is cheap and plentiful at that time. Prices are high in the summer and peak around Sept. Supply and demand.

Dealer's charge what people will pay. If 2 guys in the same neighborhood have the exact same weed and 1 person is selling a certain amt. for $100.00 and the other guy is selling the same thing for $90, the first dealer will have to match or go lower than that price.

You can get a simple mechanical scale for about $10--$15.
Cheap digital scales can be picked up for as low as $35.
Remember, the baggie ways several grams.
Or buy from a reputable dealer. Talk to friends and find out where they get theirs.


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 3, 2007)

Nick = about 1.75g = 1/16 of an Ounce (usualy this is when someone just wants 1 blunt. Its not usualy weighd out just eyeballd).........Dime = 1/8 Ounce = 3.5g.......... Quarter = 1/4 Ounce = 7g (commonly calld a dub)..........Half Ounce = Half an Ounce = 14g......... Ounce = 28g.......... Quarter Pound = 4 Ounces ( Often calld a QP or cutie pie).......... Half Pound = 8 Ounces........... Pound = 16 Ounces

The baggies most widely used are the sandwitch bags bought at food lion or wherever.. those bags weigh 1 gram each... so if you buy a quarter sack... it should weigh 7g of weed + 1g for the bag... 8g     


donno why im posting this... i just seen where it said "Last edited 10-24-05"   but i typed all this crap so im gonna post it  lol    k bye


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 3, 2007)

oh and a good drug dealer will scale it out for you so U can see the grams when your buying it... i hate when someone just tosses you a bag ... way better when the put it on the digital and lemme see tha weight.. sets my mind at ease


----------



## Youngsavage (Jun 14, 2007)

check it out.
OUT HERE IN L.A. YOU GOT STRESS = REGULAR 2grams = 2 BLUNTS $5
                                     CRONIC = MID .5grams = 1 BLUNT $10
                                     KUSH = BEST 1gram = 2BLUNTS $20 - $25


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 14, 2007)

Never buy weed without seeing the weight..
Get yourself some scales...pocket scales are the most common . Just don't trust the dealers scales trust your own.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2007)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Prices depend of where you live and what time of year it is.
> Nov. & Dec. are the best times to buy weed, after the years outdoor harvest is dried & cured.
> The market becomes glutted at that time. Weed is cheap and plentiful at that time. Prices are high in the summer and peak around Sept. Supply and demand.
> 
> ...


 
lol not for me its 80 a oz ever time i get it lol and i never tell my buddys wear i get my bud from lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> Never buy weed without seeing the weight..
> Get yourself some scales...pocket scales are the most common . Just don't trust the dealers scales trust your own.


 
depends man i trust my buddy i get 90% of my bud for the other 10% is my bud lol and my buddy would never rip me off i have know hime for 5+ years my bro has known him for 10 he is like family i always trust him i dont even have a scale anymore gave it to a buddy cuz my bags all always right or more and thats straight with me


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 14, 2007)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> Nick = about 1.75g = 1/16 of an Ounce (usualy this is when someone just wants 1 blunt. Its not usualy weighd out just eyeballd).........Dime = 1/8 Ounce = 3.5g.......... Quarter = 1/4 Ounce = 7g (commonly calld a dub)..........Half Ounce = Half an Ounce = 14g......... Ounce = 28g.......... Quarter Pound = 4 Ounces ( Often calld a QP or cutie pie).......... Half Pound = 8 Ounces........... Pound = 16 Ounces
> 
> The baggies most widely used are the sandwitch bags bought at food lion or wherever.. those bags weigh 1 gram each... so if you buy a quarter sack... it should weigh 7g of weed + 1g for the bag... 8g
> 
> ...



Here a dime is a blunt and it costs $10. A dub is 2 blunts and it costs $20.


----------



## jjsmoker (Jun 14, 2007)

that is more than i pay a quarter $ 40.00 and so on


----------



## azntigerdude (Jun 14, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Here a dime is a blunt and it costs $10. A dub is 2 blunts and it costs $20.



this is true. or a dub can b 1 blunt 

and about the ur own scale thing - u cant pull out ur own scale everytime. sometimes u mite see ur boy chillin on the block. u tell him wat u want, he reaches into his pocket, u give him a pound, or a dap or w/e u wanna call it, aka a handshake. and voila. he has something from u, u have something from him. cant pull out the scale, adjust it, and weigh the baggie in broad daylight.


----------



## mrgreen (Jun 18, 2007)

here a pound joint is 5$=1.0 gram of mid. a blunt 10$ =2.0 of grams quarter is 25$ when you buy a whole ounce 30 when just buying quarter and nugget is about 20$ a gram 50.00$ an eighth and 100.00 a quarter and regular is about 40.00 an ounce


----------



## stoneybologne (Jun 19, 2007)

i just bought an eigth of velvet kush for 65 bucks from the dispensary in santa barbara, ca.

worth every penny


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 19, 2007)

i would suggest not dealing with corner dealers.... 

I don't deal with anyone that i can't weigh it first... period but that's just me.


----------



## gangsta bud (Jun 20, 2007)

damn well in my state , a dime is .5 wich is $10  dub is alaways $20 and weighs out to bout .8 ,.9 usually a dealer will say oh its 1.3 wen really the baggie weighs alot , so take that green out the bga and embarras him , stems n seeds also have weight not much but say preferely without the gunky seeds n stems


----------



## Mutt (Jun 20, 2007)

gangsta bud said:
			
		

> damn well in my state , a dime is .5 wich is $10 dub is alaways $20 and weighs out to bout .8 ,.9 usually a dealer will say oh its 1.3 wen really the baggie weighs alot , so take that green out the bga and embarras him , stems n seeds also have weight not much but say preferely without the gunky seeds n stems


 
I myself like good bud with tons of seeds. wonder why.  
typically seeded bu loses potency, so you could end up with a really good female to just have something unknown and different. I've found some nice phenos from bagseed.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 20, 2007)

here its:
mexi brick-mid grade is $40-50 oz
the kill is $40-50 1/8


----------



## MJ20 (Jun 20, 2007)

Where im from people don't walk around with scales to weigh their stash, you just get it and go!


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 20, 2007)

That Piff/ Indoor (AAA) $200 an oz
Freezeland or Good Outdoor $170 an oz
Chinaman/ commerical indoor $150 an oz


----------



## Draston (Jun 20, 2007)

everyone is sooo scared of getting ripped off... You think a mary jane dealer is going to rip you on weight? Yeah thats it, he wants you to never ask to buy for weed again.... sigh.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 20, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> everyone is sooo scared of getting ripped off... You think a mary jane dealer is going to rip you on weight? Yeah thats it, he wants you to never ask to buy for weed again.... sigh.



It's actually quite common and happens in probably 50% of transactions. If you don't have a scale you probably can't tell when its a half gram off. It's a little easier to tell if its press. But, if its fresh fluffy green there is no way. My buddy was getting this good fluff and kept telling me how fat the bags were and stuff. So he picked one up one night and headed over to the house. He was like look man, I told you! And I was like dang, that is fat. I said I bet that weighs 4g's or better. I took it out of the bag and threw it up on the scales and it weighed like 2.9. But, everyone thought they were getting hooked up and really they were getting shorted. But, still no one complained because it broke up well, looked good, smelled good and was good.


----------



## vampvixin (Jun 21, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> lol not for me its 80 a oz ever time i get it lol and i never tell my buddys wear i get my bud from lol


80 buc = a z (oz)


----------



## 71_307 (Jun 22, 2007)

Youngsavage said:
			
		

> check it out.
> OUT HERE IN L.A. YOU GOT STRESS = REGULAR 2grams = 2 BLUNTS $5
> CRONIC = MID .5grams = 1 BLUNT $10
> KUSH = BEST 1gram = 2BLUNTS $20 - $25


 
when you say "BLunt" are you saying that youd get one blunt from that .5g?

cuz damn that would be a pinner..


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 22, 2007)

71_307 said:
			
		

> when you say "BLunt" are you saying that youd get one blunt from that .5g?
> 
> cuz damn that would be a pinner..



haha serious thats what im sayin. I couldnt imagine a .5 blunt. a .5 joint is ok but when it comes to blunts i like to put a couple grams in. I bought a 3 gram joint for $20 once. Prices are high around here, but also you get really good herb around here. I pay anywhere from $240-$320 for an oz. All depends.


----------



## Youngsavage (Jun 28, 2007)

71_307 said:
			
		

> when you say "BLunt" are you saying that youd get one blunt from that .5g?
> 
> cuz damn that would be a pinner..


 
Yep, in L.A. "dimes" are 1/2 a gram, .5 and we put it in a swisher sweet.
cheapest you could get 28 grams = 1 ounce is about $270 for some regular cronic but the kush goes from $450 - $550.


----------



## 71_307 (Jun 28, 2007)

Youngsavage said:
			
		

> Yep, in L.A. "dimes" are 1/2 a gram, .5 and we put it in a swisher sweet.
> cheapest you could get 28 grams = 1 ounce is about $270 for some regular cronic but the kush goes from $450 - $550.


 
whats a swisher sweet?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 28, 2007)

Swisher is a type of blunt cigar... swishers, white owls, dutchmasters, but my personal fave is the phillies...


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow...blunt out of a gram? lol..that's interesting. that's a wicked small blunt, not even worth wasting the blunt wrap on. O.O i wouldn't roll a blunt with less than 3 grams. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## 71_307 (Jun 28, 2007)

we use Centry Sams or phillies.. and when all else fails a PomPom.

and ya a gram is a joint no blunt.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 28, 2007)

We usually roll joint that are about .7 grams. Blunts are about 1.5 or so.


----------



## dashes (Sep 4, 2007)

the best way to check a scale is to toss a nickel on it. like 5 cents. lol.

It should weigh FIVE GRAMS on the dot. Dollar bills should weigh ONE GRAM


----------



## dashes (Sep 4, 2007)

you cant fit 3 grams in a swisher.


----------



## walter (Sep 4, 2007)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> Nick = about 1.75g = 1/16 of an Ounce (usualy this is when someone just wants 1 blunt. Its not usualy weighd out just eyeballd).........Dime = 1/8 Ounce = 3.5g.......... Quarter = 1/4 Ounce = 7g (commonly calld a dub)..........Half Ounce = Half an Ounce = 14g......... Ounce = 28g.......... Quarter Pound = 4 Ounces ( Often calld a QP or cutie pie).......... Half Pound = 8 Ounces........... Pound = 16 Ounces
> 
> The baggies most widely used are the sandwitch bags bought at food lion or wherever.. those bags weigh 1 gram each... so if you buy a quarter sack... it should weigh 7g of weed + 1g for the bag... 8g
> 
> ...


the bags weigh 0.9g sorry but i had to correct you


----------



## walter (Sep 4, 2007)

dashes said:
			
		

> the best way to check a scale is to toss a nickel on it. like 5 cents. lol.
> 
> It should weigh FIVE GRAMS on the dot. Dollar bills should weigh ONE GRAM


thats right a canadian 20dollar bill will weigh in at 1.1


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 4, 2007)

if you're new to it, without a good connection, you'll pay regular price, until you find a good connection. I also agree, it's disrespectful to a good dealer when you pull out scales.  try and find someone trustfull, like a friend, or their connection. That's probably your best bet.


(U.S.D./ounces) I've known good nugs that go from $250-$600, mids from $90-$200 and regs from $40-$120.
  If and when I sell good nugs, I sell it for around $250. as long as they agree not to sell any for profit. If I know someone's going for profit, I'll raise it to $350. It might be shystie, but I only sell enough to make money for the next grow, and expences(including the outrageous electricity. 
  haha, I'm a non profit dealer..
   never thought of it that way.


 good


----------



## Chief8000 (Sep 5, 2007)

This might sound silly but if you are buying more than a zone, I would try some of it first because nowadays there is a lot of placebo green floating around. For instance, somebody I know got a bit of "purp", I mean it looked and smelled like purple kush, but barely smoked like mid. Get it?


----------



## Max123 (Oct 18, 2007)

Someone I know up in Maine has to pay $30 for a friggin dime of mids. Talk about outrageous...

I think the increasing heroin problem up there may be part of the price, but who knows. Lots of H dealers from Massachusetts love Maine, they make a killing up there. Sad...

More reason for me to start growing my own. Help my family, friends and myself avoid the profiteers and shady street sales.


----------



## Pranic (Oct 18, 2007)

Here i can buy many things for different prices

 Dealer #1 -   dime = 1g = $10
                    twin = 2g = $20
                    cut = 3.5 to 4g = $35
                     qt. = 6-7g = $60

 Dealer #2    dime is still a dime
                  twin is still a twin
                  cut is $50  (it's worth it)
                  qt is $80


so on and so fourth... for mids here your paying 10 bux a gram  
  for high grade your paying about 20 bux a gram

from a good hook up i get a qt for like $25 of high grade


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 18, 2007)

Just wanted to add my own 2 cents just to mix it up....I havent bought weed since college(about 4 years) but I went to a school with 23,000 students and the entire time I was there the "weed game" was never predictable, reliable, or affordable.  In fact the main reason I started growing my own was so I wouldnt have to waste time trying to track down weed...Im not lazy, dont get me wrong.....it just always seemed like the weed dealers in that town were lazy and would drag their feet all day....we all know the classic phonecall from them "well, im not at my place right now....but ive got just a few more errands to run while im out...but i should be back in X amount of time"....you can usually multiply X by 3 and thats an accurate count.....I digress....the point was that the entire time I was there I probably bought from 15 different people and none were constant from one year to the next....but the prices there were constant...$60/eighth....i realize its steep.....but when you're hard up....a $60 eighth over xmas break was an awesome scavenge.... but thats college lifestyle(for me).


----------



## dsm1998gst (Oct 18, 2007)

1/4 - 35
1/2 - 60
Z- 105
qp - 350
p- 1350

then the prices drop drasticly after that amount.

my personal prices i charge.


----------



## bud smoker84 (Oct 18, 2007)

for us its 
10$- bulnt (1.5-2g)
20$-dub (4g)
30$- quarter (7g)
50$- half (14g)
90$- oz (28g)

thats wat most people pay me personally u can cuz those prices in like half but that because my best friend sells alot down here so he jus gets me stuff from his dealer or from him jus non profit cuz we've grown up together sense pre-k


----------



## kushkush1 (Nov 4, 2008)

azntigerdude said:
			
		

> this is true. or a dub can b 1 blunt
> 
> and about the ur own scale thing - u cant pull out ur own scale everytime. sometimes u mite see ur boy chillin on the block. u tell him wat u want, he reaches into his pocket, u give him a pound, or a dap or w/e u wanna call it, aka a handshake. and voila. he has something from u, u have something from him. cant pull out the scale, adjust it, and weigh the baggie in broad daylight.


 
a dub should never be one blunt if your dub is one blunt then you just got ripped off bro. a dub should be at least 2 blunts maybe 3 if it is some fluffy stuff like some piff aka purple haze. but i feel the same way about that scale comment you made. talk about drawing attention to yourself lol


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 4, 2008)

bud smoker84 said:
			
		

> for us its
> 10$- bulnt (1.5-2g)
> 20$-dub (4g)
> 30$- quarter (7g)
> ...


must be some solid brown brick mexi dirt at those prices


----------



## wannabee (Jan 20, 2009)

I've given up on buying it, no matter what the cost.  I had someone getting it for me but they won't anymore.  I don't know anyone who sells, thats why I'm doing the growing thing.  I wish I could cop a bag, that would be nice.  Just can't do it cause I don't know anyone around where I moved.


----------



## Pranic (Jan 20, 2009)

well since it was brought up and now thinking about my personal lifestyle changes and how much marijuana i smoke. I've found dealing with people you can't trust to come into your own home, is def. not someone you want to sell you a bag. If you get the wrong feelings about a person just don't deal with them.

Growing your own is the most effective way of smoking and knowing exactly what your getting. Well that and a scale.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2009)

Grow your own. That way, you dont pay to much,, for to little.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 29, 2009)

down here 3.5 is 60 dollors 7 is 100 a half is 200 hole is 325. i don't buy at the rate thow. i get it by the qp wich will run me 1100-1300


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 30, 2009)

jeez,no wonder mods get ill at misinformation.what i mean when some of you stated what you get say. 2.75 grams for 10 bucks plz tell ppl its horrible weed.when you get some good smoke unless you know the dude and he grows it himself your gonna be paying 15-20$ a gram of some beasters.more like 15 for beasters/kind bud/nugs/dank and 20 for some headies/WW/NL ect ect.then it goes about 10 bucks apart from here on out,starting anywhere from 45$ an eighth to 70$ you should know how it goes now.and 90$ to 110$ for 1/4.275$ to 400$ an oz depending on quality.900$ to 1500$ for quarter pound.and this is the best here,i can get rid or find these prices as stated above depending on quality...2500$ to 5000$ a pound.crazy things these people with money do...but hey you cant blame them cause there making just as much an then some.so just GROW


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 30, 2009)

as for swag goes...man i dont have a clue,it basically goes to people eyeballin alot of bags simply because if your still in the stone age of smoking bad weed with a thc rating of .5% then you probably dont even hang around enough money to even buy digital scales or even have the customers that understand the metric system in order to even worry about the weight.
EDIT: granted ive seen plenty of swag dealers with scales and they have there own opinions about how much you get in dimes and quarters but bottom line,no matter how you do your dimes a 1/4 weighs 7 grams(without bags which depending on ziplock or sandwich weigh anywhere from 1 gram to 3 grams)a 1/2 14 grams ect ect.


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Jan 30, 2009)

Youngsavage said:
			
		

> Yep, in L.A. "dimes" are 1/2 a gram, .5 and we put it in a swisher sweet.
> cheapest you could get 28 grams = 1 ounce is about $270 for some regular cronic but the kush goes from $450 - $550.


LOL HALF GRAM BLUNTS?? I can't even roll a half gram joint lol..


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Jan 30, 2009)

Lol if your looking for cheap weed. Go to mexico.


----------



## OldPainless (Jan 30, 2009)

20$ for 20 grams back in the day


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jan 30, 2009)

Prices are all relative to your area. If the dealer thinks he can get you to pay $20 for a crappy bag, he will say the price is $20. Best thing to do I found was when my friends had a bag of mj, ask them where they got it they say a friend. I wanna meet that friend if he is a fine dealer. Go over to his house toke up a little, and buy some weed. Let them buy it first, see how it goes down...If he uses a scale or not, and if not ask him why he doesn't. If the bag is light "hook it up" if its too heavy, go back again if its too pricey, leave he is all about money, but try to talk him down first.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 30, 2009)

Vincent16 said:
			
		

> Ok i'm relatively new to smoking, however i'm curous to the prices of pot. I want to know the prices for good bud, mids, and regs, and how much each thing should weigh out to. And if i don't have a scale, how can I tell if im getting skimped or not?



I'm sorry,but are you for real?

If you don't have  scales you can't tell,its self evident.A very strange question to ask?

 Whats the 16 stand for in your name Vincent,not your age I hope?

  Not trying to be rude I assure you but your first post on a cultivation forum is a pretty silly question isnt it?


----------



## BBFan (Jan 30, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> I'm sorry,but are you for real?
> 
> If you don't have scales you can't tell,its self evident.A very strange question to ask?
> 
> ...


 
Rockster- This thread was started in 2005.  He's gotta be 20 by now.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 30, 2009)

i do not normally sell my smoke.i had one guy that i smoked a few bowls of my stuff with and he kept asking me to sell him a 1/4 . i finally told him 150 a 1/4,hoping i would deter him from asking me. he whipped out the cash.i also told him not to ask again.i share with my friends,but i hate dealers.thats a 1/4 oz


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 30, 2009)

ok being a border restdent near mexico i will tell u how jewed u get buying swag. if i wanted to (i don't cuz i don't smoke the stuff) i can go get a pound of some desent green mexican brick for 225 a pound. its got seeds not to bad but its still swag an compact. if i go in to mexico i can get it for 50 bucks an pay a runner 50 more to get it over for me. a dime here in town (10dollors) is 7 grams an it go's from there. but don't get mexico twisted if u go down south deep u can get a qp of some bomb chronic seedless an all for about 150 peso's (figger 12 bucks)


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 30, 2009)

Had a deal with a guy last night, bought an 1/8th off him.  Looked short and I was payin 50 for it so I busted out the diggie put the nugs down and wammo it was as I expected weighed 2.6

He was cool about it and actually I ended up with 3.8g so it worked out well for me.  But I know I never buy a bag for 50 without checking the weight.

But I must say this weed is the bomb.  He called it FOG, I haven't heard of that strain before but I might just have to get a few clones from him.  :hubba:


----------



## Ozzy pothead (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm from Australia, the city Newcastle, which is about 2 hours north of Sydney.      Anyway, down here we pay       $20 -  1.2g     $30  -   1.6g     $40  - 2.4g    $50  -  3.6g       $90  -  7g       $160  - 14g       $250     28g.

where i'm from, we don't ussually use Oz, but 1oz is 28g.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Near Pittsburgh, I don't know what dirt weed sells for but sensimilla sells for(weights in grams)

3.5  $50
7.0  $100
28   $300
112 $900-$1000

I don't sell and haven't bought a bag in a while but if you are one of a very select few of my friends you will leave with a fist full if you show up with a bottle of Jack or a case of beer!


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Mar 1, 2009)

A nic is usually just a blunts worth=5$.  A dime is 1.5 grams=10$.  A dub is 3.5=20$.  A quarter is 7.5 and this is where they get us where i live.  A quarter is anywhere from 35 to 40$, and its usually barely what you could call mids.


----------



## princeofpimpz (Apr 24, 2009)

here its 5 for 1 gram 10 for 2 grams 20 for 4 grams 35 for a quarter 45-50 for a half oz 80 for a oz 240 for a qp 400 for a half pound and 750 for a pound
 But its regular weed some unknown strain so we call it reggie


----------



## highinsc (Apr 24, 2009)

lol,,well hear a qt is 30 for ok mid, but if your geting your weed in a bagy its more thn likely not the top shelf stuff,iv always found if its killer its in glass...not to say bag weed is not good weed....just the best weed is in a container...but thats whay im growing my own,save cash and mybe smok better weed.....


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 24, 2009)

princeofpimpz said:
			
		

> here its 5 for 1 gram 10 for 2 grams 20 for 4 grams 35 for a quarter 45-50 for a half oz 80 for a oz 240 for a qp 400 for a half pound and 750 for a pound
> But its regular weed some unknown strain so we call it reggie


jjjjeezzzzuuussss im in the wrong damn country %$#K me unfu#$ing believable aussie 1.6 $25 1/4oz=100-120 1/2oz=$170-190 1LB = $2600 and thats cheap upto $3200 i've heard thats hydro prices bush is cheaper maybe 10-15% off those prices thats is cheap man !


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 24, 2009)

Ozzy pothead said:
			
		

> I'm from Australia, the city Newcastle, which is about 2 hours north of Sydney. Anyway, down here we pay $20 - 1.2g $30 - 1.6g $40 - 2.4g $50 - 3.6g $90 - 7g $160 - 14g $250 28g.
> 
> where i'm from, we don't ussually use Oz, but 1oz is 28g.


its an ounce we all call an ounce an ounce 1/4 oz 1/2 oz 1oz but you are in new castle and i'm from sydney and brisbane ! it may be that i'm old school to and all my suppliers must be too !and you pay way to much for your 1/4 oz ya dealer must see you coming !and dude i wish more aussies veiwed your prices cuz cos for sure i'm laughing !ozzy pothead ??


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 24, 2009)

Last I knew. Nick was usually a blunts worth. Dime 2 blunts. 1/8th for 15. 1/4 for 25. Half for 40-45. Oz for 65-70 usually. 

High quality home grown was pretty much double any of that.

Super high test (like your brand names) was near 3x that.

But its been about 8 years.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 24, 2009)

Here it's all imported from somewhere, mostly Mexico. And most folks here are completely ignorant about strains, quality, and value. An Oz. of regs is 100 bucks everyday. And the minute someone has some indica, it's just the better mexi stuff but folks will swear it's "Cali. Chronic", they pay 120 a quarter without blinking. Anything with a smell and taste that makes these guys cough can be called SUPER INSANO CRAZY CRACK BUD and will be resold for 480 an Oz. or more.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 24, 2009)

*wow this thread is over 4 yrs old 

and i thought *

9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 24, 2009)

Chief8000 said:
			
		

> I would try some of it first because nowadays there is a lot of placebo green floating around.


 Never heard it called that but I know what this guy is saying. Unfortunetly folks are cheating end users by keefing all the buds untill all that's left is a nice green looking peice of plant with no thc. I've purchased before thinking it looked good, then smoked and realized it was bunk. I've even noticed the care giver sites selling say some Romulan keef and Romulan bud, only the bud was weak, so I could swear they make the keef from the bud they sell, what a rip!


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm from Sweden,  good weed cost 12.50/g, same with hash. Much more hash than weed here (even though Sweden has become self sufficient on weed according to the police. Well, at least I have!). 

Less good goes for 10$/g, crap is 7.50. If something is extraordinary it might go for 15.

Strangest thing though, when I started smoking about 13 years ago, it was 22,50/5g (5g is the standard ammount). People that had smoked for 15-20 years longer than me told me that prices had been the same since early 80's. Then it went up 5 years ago, first only the better stuff, but now everything that give of smoke has become expensive.  And overall quality has declined. Lowmark was that glass covered weed that hit the streets, was it last christmas or the year before? I never saw it, thank god, and now I hae not heard about it in a long time. Bad business I guess.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't know anymore.  I joined MP and earned my self-sufficiency; don't need thuggies and punkies and ganstas, or even gansterettes.m  Got my own doodoo, thanks much.

Listen to what UKie's telling you.


----------



## rickyjack9 (May 15, 2009)

maybe calif is a mainplace around western us but at 40-50 dollars an eighth
when the man finally gets his sales tax, the price will go up. (and if its really that great quality, buy the seeds as investment)
so to pay more than 40 an eighth is profiteering. so if calif is allowed to sell it
at highest prices possible and still get a demand, someday as long as we can grow it, it will cost less, so until that time these so called clubs are ripping us off cause we cant buy it anywhere else i assume. supply and demand will cause it to become cheaper. supply by self-growing.
who pays 40-50 dollars or more an eighth? before eventual taxes, only a desperate  fool. and only a dealer profiteer will max the costs. you can bet they are in it for the max profit.
the eventual government taxes and the clubs make all the profits that we burn up.
so we have to grow our own no matter what the laws say. 
around portland oregon chronic is about 40 per eighth. all a person needs is a 400w bulb setup and approx a 4x4 ft area for flowering (2 mo).
and perhaps a veg area for youg clones or seeds that will replace the flowering area every 2 months. I get about 6 dry oz every 2 mo this way,
the cost is not too bad to create all this and sure beats those capitalistic clubs and government. so never never stop growing your own, no matter what.
the clubs and government dont want you growing your own. Thats like growing your own tobacco and alcohol. That was kept illegal until relatively recently probably due to quality controls, but us growers are smarter than allowing that to happen in the name of profit. so i get approx 1500 dollars worth every 2 mo. for myself, from me, with little costs.(ferts, elec, misc) hydro.
also i bought a 100 dollar vaporizer. its electric and digital, up to 547 F. (365 f is perfect for vapor) works great, you get twice or three times the thc content without burning paper or green stuff. A couple good vapor hits lasts for hours and hours and seems stronger than hash. those first couple vapor hits are really heavenly and extremely tasty. I get about 2-4 super potent tasty hits per small ground bud. no balloon, just direct hits from a chamber next to elec heat source.
after the first tasty hits, you can stir the bud for another tasty treat.
PS: and my lungs are healing fast as im not burning/inhaling burnt paper/green matter.
ive entered a new healthier diminision, lung friendly. what a difference. smoking is popular
simpler but coughing says the lungs are under pressure. vapor minimizes coughing much.

UPDATE 6/10/13 vaporising still abuses lungs. try cannaoil, after decarb and you'll never smoke or vape again. although vape is an improvement, walnut cannaoil will work well.


----------



## jjsmoker (May 15, 2009)

well i grow outdoors very little cost 8 to 10 oz a year enough to get me by till next harvest or i pay 20 1/8 3.5 grams 40 1/4 8 grams and i don't own a scale peace jjsmoker


----------



## mojavemama (May 16, 2009)

at $120 an eighth, yes, that's $960 an oz here, I'm delirious about growing my own now.


----------



## Getmelifted (May 19, 2009)

I hate the guys that think an 1/8th is 3.0 and you gotta say something to them


----------



## jjsmoker (May 20, 2009)

3.5 and 8 grams includes the bag peace jjsmoker


----------



## aMfireE (May 26, 2009)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> Nick = about 1.75g = 1/16 of an Ounce (usualy this is when someone just wants 1 blunt. Its not usualy weighd out just eyeballd).........Dime = 1/8 Ounce = 3.5g.......... Quarter = 1/4 Ounce = 7g (commonly calld a dub)..........Half Ounce = Half an Ounce = 14g......... Ounce = 28g.......... Quarter Pound = 4 Ounces ( Often calld a QP or cutie pie).......... Half Pound = 8 Ounces........... Pound = 16 Ounces
> 
> The baggies most widely used are the sandwitch bags bought at food lion or wherever.. those bags weigh 1 gram each... so if you buy a quarter sack... it should weigh 7g of weed + 1g for the bag... 8g
> 
> ...


 




















Thats wierd


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 26, 2009)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i do not normally sell my smoke.i had one guy that i smoked a few bowls of my stuff with and he kept asking me to sell him a 1/4 . i finally told him 150 a 1/4,hoping i would deter him from asking me. he whipped out the cash.i also told him not to ask again.i share with my friends,but i hate dealers.thats a 1/4 oz


 
Andy, im curious because that had to be some quality smoke.  What strain was that and where did u get the beans?


----------



## NorCalHal (May 27, 2009)

Prices in the Clubs and on the street are 2 different things.
Clubs DO charge more...alot more. Thier high end goes for $60 an eigth, plus tax bringing it to $65.50. There are NO breaks on the top shelf, $60 all the way up...plus tax.

Everything else goes for 55 and eigth and under, with breaks on an oz, from $350 and under....plus tax. Tax is set to 9.75%

This is typical for most all clubs.

Street prices are lower. Well, it goes back to the ole "who ya know" Usually no more then 50 an eigth.

Here is a fun fact. a "street" pound is weighed at 448 grams, as most old skoolers know. BUT a pound that goes to the club MUST weigh 456 grams, which is actually a TRUE pound. 8 gram difference. And believe if you bring in a short pound to a club, they will "prorate" the difference and pay u less.


----------



## Hick (May 27, 2009)

A "TRUE" pound is 453.59237 grams..or 28.35 grams per ounce...  I'm pretty sure. 
You're gettin' ripped for 2.3+ (yadda yadda..) grams on every pound NCH... 
I would 'guess' that the 448 g p/lb would have come from "rounding down" to the nearest gram on *oz's* (that being 28 g) X 16 comes out to the 448 #.
AND.. the "456" # from rounding "up" to the nearest half g p/ounce??


----------



## NorCalHal (May 27, 2009)

Nice Hick. Ya, they go by a oz being 28.5g, hence the 456 lb.
But ya, street wise, it's 28g per zip, 448 lb.

Thanks for the ammo tho bro, u know I am going to put it too them on the TRUE weight, just to be as difficult as them.


----------



## viper (May 27, 2009)

back in the day we could get a 4 finger bag for 10 bucks


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 29, 2009)

Our Pricing Structure:

(Top Shelf Elite Strains ONLY!!!)
(We do not waste our time if it has NO medicinal applications)

8th = Don't ask. We usually only provide larger qty. We also do not sell in smaller qty, believe it or not, for security reasons.

1/4 = Usually around $80.00 or lower.

1/2 = Between 100 to 125 at the MOST.

Full 28.5 to 29g = From 200 to 260. NEVER HIGHER THAN 300. Then you are in the greed index.

2 oz = From 400 to 550.

4 oz = 800 to 1100 (this GREATLY depends on the strain, yield and applications)

1/2 Lbs = Anywhere from 1500 to 2000 (also case specific, maybe lower even)

Full Lbs =  We do not sell full pounds, unless we decide to do the NorCal thing...and go to Harborside.

Our prices are set to BEAT market prices by quite a bit less. 
They are also set to beat STREET prices as well.

Every time I pick up that Awful High Times publication, I am apalled at the average prices on strains they somehow compile.

$400 to $500 an oz?

NOW who's greedy?


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 29, 2009)

my areas prices typically. although what i pay for the weed i smoke
isnt what all of my friends and people around me pay for theirs.. 
Starting at smallest quantity possible imo
1gram. 10 bones.
2 grams. 15 bones.
3 grams. 20 bones. (commonly refered to as 3 for 20)
3.5 for 25 (half quarter)
5 for 30 bucks
6 for 40
7 for 45 sometimes 40 (quarter ounce)
10 grams for 60.
after that it goes
ounce. 160 standard price. i pay about 210 for mine
a quarter pound (4 ounces) is usually about 500$
a pound... roughly 1800. give or take
all really depends on the weed. i like the expensive stuff


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 29, 2009)

I have forgotten the street prices.

I grow my own free 

eace:


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 29, 2009)

Man, bud is CHEAP in Canada.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 29, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Man, bud is CHEAP in Canada.


 
:rofl: you got that right!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 29, 2009)

I cant imagine buying a GRAM of weed from somebody... I just grab a chunk out of the ole "cookie jar"


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 29, 2009)

i usually go for 2 ounces at a time
2 different kinds i can choose from
unfortunately at this point i cant keep myself
stoned off my own trees


----------



## izzy-i (May 2, 2011)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> Nick = about 1.75g = 1/16 of an Ounce (usualy this is when someone just wants 1 blunt. Its not usualy weighd out just eyeballd).........Dime = 1/8 Ounce = 3.5g.......... Quarter = 1/4 Ounce = 7g (commonly calld a dub)..........Half Ounce = Half an Ounce = 14g......... Ounce = 28g.......... Quarter Pound = 4 Ounces ( Often calld a QP or cutie pie).......... Half Pound = 8 Ounces........... Pound = 16 Ounces
> 
> The baggies most widely used are the sandwitch bags bought at food lion or wherever.. those bags weigh 1 gram each... so if you buy a quarter sack... it should weigh 7g of weed + 1g for the bag... 8g
> 
> ...


 
yo where i'm from, nobody sells nicks,.....dime/blunt=1g.....a dub=1.5g.......a small bag=2.1g=$30......reg. bag=2.8g=$40.....big bag=3.5g=$50 & if the dealer wants to tax he can go up $10-$15 on each bag......nobody really sells 1/4s or halves......1oz from a grower is anywhere between $250 & 300......& from a dealer is anywhere between $320-400
a pound cost $4000-$5000


----------



## Roddy (May 3, 2011)

lol....wondered how prices stacked up to the days gone by.....


----------



## MosesPMG (May 3, 2011)

where I am there is 'mids' ($5 gram) and 'loud' ($20 gram) but if you know people you can get a decent price break. If I buy this is what I pay

MIDS                          

7g - $20
1oz - $60
2oz - $130
QP - $250
HP - $400

LOUD
3.5g - $50
14g - $180
1oz - $350 - 400
^^reason I am growing  I dont sell, its so I dont have to buy, an expense paid for :aok: and the experience of bringing something to life, and ultimately ending that life too...


----------



## Bleek187 (May 3, 2011)

28g per oz
16oz per pound
=448g per pound

exoctics price depending on who you know....

1/8oz = 50-60
1/4oz = 100-120
oz = 300-500
qp = 1000-1200
1/2oz = 2000-2400
1p = 4000-6000

again all prices are around here....where?  ill never tell...
and also all prices are depending on who you know....
U get a oz for 300 from me and turn around and sell it for 500 all day long around here.. peace


----------



## JuggaloJay69 (Mar 9, 2012)

Out here where I live in northwest indiana.not a single soule sells dimes and nicks anymore but a nick is 5 bucks and thts .75 grams a dime is 1.75 gram 8th  is 3.5 grams a quarter is 7 grams a half a zip is 14 grams a full zip is 28 grams.... And for price's its  a nick is 5 a dime is 10 an 8th is 20 a quarter is 40 a half zip is 60 and a full zip is 100 thats reggies not mids kush or dank I been slanging weed for 15 years so u guys dont kno the true weight or the prices


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2012)

JuggaloJay69 said:
			
		

> I been slanging weed for 15 years so u guys dont kno the true weight or the prices



Okay so we will just take your word as gospel then...I love one post know it alls.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Mar 9, 2012)

Glad you came here to teach us all whats up.

You one of those dudes that just says "its Kush" and charge an extra 15 bucks an 1/8th?



			
				JuggaloJay69 said:
			
		

> Out here where I live in northwest indiana.not a single soule sells dimes and nicks anymore but a nick is 5 bucks and thts .75 grams a dime is 1.75 gram 8th  is 3.5 grams a quarter is 7 grams a half a zip is 14 grams a full zip is 28 grams.... And for price's its  a nick is 5 a dime is 10 an 8th is 20 a quarter is 40 a half zip is 60 and a full zip is 100 thats reggies not mids kush or dank I been slanging weed for 15 years so u guys dont kno the true weight or the prices


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2012)

JuggaloJay69 said:
			
		

> Out here where I live in northwest indiana.not a single soule sells dimes and nicks anymore but a nick is 5 bucks and thts .75 grams a dime is 1.75 gram 8th  is 3.5 grams a quarter is 7 grams a half a zip is 14 grams a full zip is 28 grams.... And for price's its  a nick is 5 a dime is 10 an 8th is 20 a quarter is 40 a half zip is 60 and a full zip is 100 thats reggies not mids kush or dank I been slanging weed for 15 years so u guys dont kno the true weight or the prices




By the way...you say slangin weed like we shld be impressed or you shld be proud. Most of us are here growing our own because we were tired of dealing with asshats like you to begin with. We grow our own and you can go slang your crap elsewhere.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 9, 2012)

JuggaloJay69 said:
			
		

> Out here where I live in northwest indiana.not a single soule sells dimes and nicks anymore but a nick is 5 bucks and thts .75 grams a dime is 1.75 gram 8th is 3.5 grams a quarter is 7 grams a half a zip is 14 grams a full zip is 28 grams.... And for price's its a nick is 5 a dime is 10 an 8th is 20 a quarter is 40 a half zip is 60 and a full zip is 100 thats reggies not mids kush or dank I been slanging weed for 15 years so u guys dont kno the true weight or the prices


 
if you think you're in the game, then you've already lost. Grow your own people and stay away from nimrods like this. just your handle makes me wince...


----------



## JuggaloJay69 (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok so obviously u guys really dont kno much about weed I do grow my own I have my whole basement full of it I also dont give a **** what you guys say cuz im the one makeing money and I only sell reggie not kush or dro or mids only reggies cuz when I sell it I make so much money I learned everything about weed from a person who has veen ******* around with it since before you guys were even a nutsatin in ur daddys underwear so before u guys start running your mouths and acting like a hardass over the ******* internet do some more research cuz obviously u people r ******* dumb as hell and get riped off come on 20 bucks for a gram and & half of reggies I laugh hahaha so piece out u dumbs **** :icon_smile: s


----------



## Iron Emmett (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for proving us right.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 9, 2012)

JuggaloJay69 said:
			
		

> Ok so obviously u guys really dont kno much about weed I do grow my own I have my whole basement full of it I also dont give a **** what you guys say cuz im the one makeing money and I only sell reggie not kush or dro or mids only reggies cuz when I sell it I make so much money I learned everything about weed from a person who has veen ******* around with it since before you guys were even a nutsatin in ur daddys underwear so before u guys start running your mouths and acting like a hardass over the ******* internet do some more research cuz obviously u people r ******* dumb as hell and get riped off come on 20 bucks for a gram and & half of reggies I laugh hahaha so piece out u dumbs **** :icon_smile: s



what a joke! :rofl:  You come in bragging you know more than us, then get mad when put in your place. Do you only sell reggie because that's all you produce? Buy some good genetics and grow real mj....

Is there something in the air today...that solar storm get to some of these people?? That's 3 today!!


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 9, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> just your handle makes me wince...


:rofl: TOTALLY agree greeneyes!!!!


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 9, 2012)

hehe prices rose so much since this thread first started, I remember buying zips (oz) for 80$ all day EVERYDAY!, Now your lucky to see an oz of reggies/mids for 120-130$, 

If you wanna get down with some dirty dirt bud, prolly 800 a pillow (lb).

but for "dro" you gotta pay, 250-380$ an OZ!

EVERYONE IS STUCK ON 20-25$ a gram of dro!! ***? lol. (main reason I started cultivating)


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2012)

JuggaloJay69 said:
			
		

> Ok so obviously u guys really dont kno much about weed I do grow my own I have my whole basement full of it I also dont give a **** what you guys say cuz im the one makeing money and I only sell reggie not kush or dro or mids only reggies cuz when I sell it I make so much money I learned everything about weed from a person who has veen ******* around with it since before you guys were even a nutsatin in ur daddys underwear so before u guys start running your mouths and acting like a hardass over the ******* internet do some more research cuz obviously u people r ******* dumb as hell and get riped off come on 20 bucks for a gram and & half of reggies I laugh hahaha so piece out u dumbs **** :icon_smile: s



A basement full Of weed?  Will you marry me??  

Lmfao


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 9, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> A basement full Of weed?  Will you marry me??
> 
> Lmfao


 
hubba hubba, I got a basement "full" too , Never thought finding a wife would be as easy as lying lol!

I can be SmokeDad :}

lol


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 10, 2012)

SM, what I picture is a 30 ur old white boy that thinks he's tough and talks all ghetto. Wears jenco jeans and face paint at least 3 out of 7 nights a week. And also says things like "where's the juggahoe's at?" *shiver* end rant. I bet he's in the Midwest. Hahaha. No offense


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 10, 2012)

hehe know your not speaking about me , I'm only 21 :-o lol. 
that juggahoe made me LOL! 
sorry for getting off topic alot lol. back to the topical choice here!
MJ weights...
Ah the Metric system, been helping kids weigh drugs since 1800's


----------



## Mountain209man (Mar 10, 2012)

friends and fam get medicine for free and their friends donate 125 per oz


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2012)

Topical choice?  Lolol.

I thought he was 19???


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2012)

Only thing I even heard of that "slang" anything was a hooker working a baptist convention


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 10, 2012)

Toke a few rips of the old hooter and watch the workaholics juggahoe episode on demand. You'll laugh your *** off and picture this tool hatchet in hand hahahaha


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

LOL--must be the full moon.

My first oz (called a lid back them) was $8--a full 4 finger baggie.

I don't understand all the terms they use on the street for bud now....reggies, mids, etc.....


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2012)

..." a basement full of reggies"...  :rofl:
  I've prolly "slang" more weed out the window of my truck after rolling a fatty, than he has seen in 15 years...:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked (Mar 10, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..." a basement full of reggies"...  :rofl:
> I've prolly "slang" more weed out the window of my truck after rolling a fatty, than he has seen in 15 years...:icon_smile:




Lol....now that was funny.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 10, 2012)

Way I be weighin in on this here topic be like this with the math I reckon. I think to date I have invested bout thousand bucks over the past 4 yars or so in my growin and in that 4 yars probly pulled off double ifin not triple that in streets value of pouch fillin product. Ways I look at it is Im head the game and was the best investment I be thinkin I have ever done. Wishin these government folk be seein the benifit in this one days get alot of our conomies out the toilet. My pouch fillin has paid fur itself and fars I look at it no need to worry bout buyin it never to gain.

BWD


----------



## Classic (Mar 10, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> My first oz (called a lid back them) was $8--a full 4 finger baggie.
> 
> I don't understand all the terms they use on the street for bud now....reggies, mids, etc.....


Finally!  Someone who speaks my language.  My first lid was $10, circa 1972.  A pound was $100 at the time.


----------



## ColoradoLady (Mar 10, 2012)

Hick ......    a few years ago I joined this forum when you recommended it as an adult growing education place.  Can't you recommend a different site to "Jugs" as in jughead, that is more appropriate for his age and experience?
Hate getting pi55ed off this early in the  day reading his post.....Oh right, I don't HAVE to read it.       Nevermind


How are you liking this sunshine?


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 10, 2012)

Please unban him.....I want to converse with the young lad.
I need a new arch nemesis.....since New Girl ran away.....


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 10, 2012)

He would fit in at "Roll it up" nicely


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 10, 2012)

this was a funny read---:rofl:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 10, 2012)

I missed it


----------



## Roddy (Mar 10, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> A basement full Of weed?  Will you marry me??
> 
> Lmfao



My basement's full, I can provide pics to prove it!! :hubba:


----------



## Hick (Mar 11, 2012)

ColoradoLady said:
			
		

> Hick ......    a few years ago I joined this forum when you recommended it as an adult growing education place.  Can't you recommend a different site to "Jugs" as in jughead, that is more appropriate for his age and experience?
> Hate getting pi55ed off this early in the  day reading his post.....Oh right, I don't HAVE to read it.       Nevermind
> 
> 
> How are you liking this sunshine?


 Some place with a Betty, Veronica, and Archie?? .. LOVIN' this weather!


----------



## nvthis (Mar 11, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> Some place with a Betty, Veronica, and Archie?? .. LOVIN' this weather!


 
Don't you ever sleep. dude?


----------



## Hick (Mar 11, 2012)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Don't you ever sleep. dude?



sure I do.. but it's almost 5 o'clock.. chickens ain't gonna feed themselves....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> sure I do.. but it's almost 5 o'clock.. chickens ain't gonna feed themselves....



....but the chickens only think it's 4 o'clock.....


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 11, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> ....but the chickens only think it's 4 o'clock.....


 
:rofl:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 11, 2012)

Mmmmm Chickens there yual goes makin me hungrey gain! Hunny weres me axe we havin chicken tonight!

BWD


----------



## Hick (Mar 11, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Mmmmm Chickens there yual goes makin me hungrey gain! Hunny weres me axe we havin chicken tonight!
> 
> BWD



Already got a couple on the smoker BWD, just bring the beans..


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 11, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> Already got a couple on the smoker BWD, just bring the beans..


 
Yual gots me front shirt all to wet with dam drowel drippin out me head there Hick yual look like yu got cookin chickens down to a beautyfull art. Mmmmm yual got me runnin to find them beans yual askin for! I do up some side hashbrowns and sausage to set side those chickens!

BWD


----------



## nvthis (Mar 11, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> chickens ain't gonna feed themselves....


 
Didn't Monsanto invent an autonomously feeding, boneless, all breast meat, pre-cooked chicken that is genetically bound to it's own side of mixed vegetables and a napkin? It's 2012 Hick... Y'all gettin' left behind...


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well you guys started it, these are left over from last night, perfect for lunch today.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 11, 2012)

Mmmmm baby ribs very nice.

BWD


----------



## Markers (Mar 11, 2012)

lol I came here to learn what people are payin for weed these days. Now I'm hungry. Stuffed bell peppers here tonight.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 11, 2012)

It's all BBQed pulled pork baked beans and mac n cheese here tonight with apple pie and fresh homemade ice cream


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 11, 2012)

Can I come ozzy?  

I had to buy some, first time since 2007.  I can get some Mexican schwag for cheap, but if I'm gonna smoke then I'll pay for an upgrade.  It was a little hard coughing up 100 for a quarter ounce tho.  Good thing I've always had a low tolerance and it lasts a bit...


----------



## nvthis (Mar 12, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> It's all BBQed pulled pork baked beans and mac n cheese here tonight with apple pie and fresh homemade ice cream


 
Ha, that's funny.. I had BBQ chicken, mac & cheese, peas and homemade ice cream last night 

I made my ice cream from Dove dark chocolate and Hersheys special dark cocoa powder. It came out really nice..


----------



## Roddy (Mar 12, 2012)

strips and grill taters for us tonight...YUM!


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 12, 2012)

We taking culinary photos now here?? Dont get me started  I am having ceviche halibut tacos tonight w/ basmati rice and grilled radish, red onion and avocado salad. Prob some Dicks Danger ale too. The bomb if you never had it.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 12, 2012)

turkey sammy appetizer---leaning toward sashimi/sushi for the dinner


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 13, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> We taking culinary photos now here?? Dont get me started  I am having ceviche halibut tacos tonight w/ basmati rice and grilled radish, red onion and avocado salad. Prob some Dicks Danger ale too. The bomb if you never had it.


I'm seriously wanting a nvchef meal next time I make it up north!


----------



## rickyjack9 (Mar 13, 2012)

worth every penny???? no weed is worth 40 dollars an eigth
unless the supply is limited to the rip off shops. think about it.
anyway, gro it for yourself to prevent burning up money. makes me laugh
when a grower tells me he works full time on his garden. unless he grows for many people. These California shops give weed a bad rep. greedy bastards.
Oregon will show whats up this NOV. and prices will drop. sorry dealers...


----------



## rickyjack9 (Mar 13, 2012)

sounds like everyone has the munchies.
This Nov Oregon lets the cat out of the bag. cheap quality ganja finally
Sorry some pay so much. Colorado may be next. California needs to get a handle on prices. Street prices are too high for respectable shops.
Come to Oregon for cheap prices. 20 an eigth is plenty even if taxed.
hurry up voters. gro your own, period.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 13, 2012)

rickyjack9 said:
			
		

> worth every penny???? no weed is worth 40 dollars an eigth
> unless the supply is limited to the rip off shops. think about it.
> anyway, gro it for yourself to prevent burning up money. makes me laugh
> when a grower tells me he works full time on his garden. unless he grows for many people. These California shops give weed a bad rep. greedy bastards.
> Oregon will show whats up this NOV. and prices will drop. sorry dealers...


 
This makes me laugh


----------



## nugatronica (Mar 13, 2012)

prices in Ny
for NY diesel
QP=1000
Oz=300
Quarter=100
8th=50


----------



## purificationB (Mar 15, 2012)

I've given up buying for a long time.


----------

